# 20 x 30 DIY Rock Wall & Waterfall



## Crumbs (Mar 8, 2008)

So I started a new project at a local club. Ive done my share of diy projects but this one is pretty big. Im building the entire wall out of foam board and great stuff to keep the weight down and to make use of the lack of width to build up. I am however interested in anyones experiences with cementing foam board or water resistant paint. Im thinking of possibly using epoxy cement for the first coat for added stability. I still need to cut off the access great stuff but you can see the direction it is going. There are two spouts one on the top right and one on the mid left. Im going to use a 3000 gph pump to power the falls.

Any thought or opinions positive or negative are welcome and thanks,
Chris


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

OMG !!!!  

keep us posted.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

some similar projects here... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=30&sid=6e01df9382c00e13361fb54ddeffe6ce


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

On the first picture I thought I was looking at an aquarium....but, no, that is your whole friggin' basement wall.

Very cool.


----------



## Crumbs (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, Ill have to do some digging on the cichlid forum. Ill post some more pics with some progress soon.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW crumbs! XD Thats so awesome....


----------



## Crumbs (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Ciddian,

Here are the updated pics


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So what did you add on there? Just cement was it? How long did you spend on that part of the process you think?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Ahhhhh the absolute joys of Pinkstuff. I love pink foam for making things. It's just so incredibly versitile. Looks good.


----------



## Crumbs (Mar 8, 2008)

First I resupported the horizontal panels with screen used for grouting in bathrooms and concrete anchored them to the wall. I then added Flex Bond which works like cement but is more adhesive and is a little flexible. The pics are of my second coat that has not fully dried yet. I spent 11hours on the first coat with a guy I hired and did the second coat in three hours by myself. One more coat to go and them im going to do some shading with cement and if they cough up some more money add moss and artificial plants. All the plumbing and valves are ready to go. By the way the panels are real sturdy now and I will be able to seep at night not worrying its going to fall apart.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, that is one fantastic job. 
But I am just curious of how you'd expect the water to fall?
I think that it would just go down the right side and not run to the left. Looking at the bottom, it looks like you have the pool at the left and not the right ...
I can only see the picture of what you take so maybe I am not seeing the whole thing. would splashing be an issue?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Crumbs (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks, there is a spray bar on the top right and nossle on the left. The entire main section on the right has a pond below it so all the water should flow back into it. haha I did not drill the spray bar yet but will do it with the pump in operation so I can direct the flow to work to my needs. The panels are layed out so there are some big drops and small ones. Im sure there will be splashing on the floor because the pond is so narrow but the falls will not be on 24/7 but likely on a timer from 10-3 pm so no biggie, they can top up a little if needed. There is also a liquor display (for the sponsor) shelf in the center so I need to keep that area dry. Ill do a vid for the water test and will be finished by thurs.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ah, I see. I'll be looking forward to see a vid of your water test. Must be a fun job to work on some thing like this.
As for the splashing. I think I remember that Disney had a water hopping display at Epcot that have a sponges like thing on the bottom to absorb water drop to prevent splashing. Not sure if that would ruin your over all display.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Crumbs (Mar 8, 2008)

Thats a good tip Im going to have to give it a try.

Here are todays pics


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks good!

........also looks like something I'd stumble and fall into if I were to um..be there... for....stuff....lol


----------



## Crumbs (Mar 8, 2008)

I know a few people that are about to get tossed in aswell. lol

here is the water test video
http://s263.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=TheCaveWaterFallBuild017.flv

Let me know if the link doesn't work properly. I dont know how to embed it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Vid worked for me!  SO Awesome!


----------

